
BlackBerry details patent deal with Android maker BLU - tareqak
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-blackberry-patents/blackberry-details-patent-deal-with-android-maker-blu-idUSKBN1CH1GE
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Reuters: BlackBerry signs patent licensing deal with low-
end Android handset maker BLU and ends its litigation against the company_

